# First NO Product Clinically Proven to Improve Performance



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

First NO Product Clinically Proven to Improve Performance GNC, the leading global specialty retailer of nutritional products, released clinical results for the first and only nitric oxide product, Amplified Maxertion N.O., proven to demonstrate a delay in the onset of neuromuscular fatigue. The key findings were unveiled at the National Strength and Conditioning Association (NSCA) [...]

*Read More...*


----------

